# كراسة الشروط والمواصفات



## khaled_omar (6 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أردت أن أشارك إخواني المهندسين بتقديم نموذج لكراسة الشروط والمواصفات العامة والخاصة وجداول الكميات و صيغة العقد لأحد المشاريع التي قمت بالإشراف عليها بالمملكة العربية السعودية

فقط أسألكم الدعاء

كما أرجو الإفادة بأي ملاحظات أو آراء


----------



## khaled_omar (6 مايو 2007)

مرفق أيضا ملف جداو الكميات


----------



## allambm (6 مايو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووور يا باشا


----------



## ebdaa4eim (6 مايو 2007)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## mokh (6 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## عمر جواد كاظم (6 مايو 2007)

شكرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## a.m (6 مايو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

بارك الله فيك , رائع رائع رائع 

اشكرك كل الشكر اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود الرائع ​*


----------



## دعيج (6 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخوي خالد وجزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## Abou Ashour (6 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله عنا الخير كله


----------



## sofi (21 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا كنت محتاجاها جدااا


----------



## عبدالله رمضان ن (21 مايو 2008)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## مهندس إسلام سامى (21 مايو 2008)

والله ما قصرت اخي الكريم


----------



## eng/mohamed tarek (8 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير ملفات مفيدة جداااااااا


----------



## بشير العنزي (8 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بيك


----------



## magdyamdb (8 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## معمر السمومي (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور الف شكر


----------



## خليل النابلسي (9 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.احمدرزق (9 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك............وزادك علما.........


----------



## hgari (19 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## boushy (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرا يا بشمهندس*​


----------



## Abu Laith (20 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك .


----------



## فهدالادهم (20 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## salim salim (20 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## asae (20 ديسمبر 2011)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## yasser nabil (23 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا بجد فادتني جدا جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس


----------



## shaher1 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## الابن الصغير (24 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل


----------



## الابن الصغير (24 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الجهود الرائع

ولكن الكراسه بها مستندات ناقصه مثل الرسومات والبرنامج الزمنى للتنفيذ

اين هم؟؟


----------



## محبة السلام (6 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير ونفع بك


----------



## koko2lolo (6 يناير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=53629#ixzz1ifEUDDV6


*بارك الله فيك اخوي خالد وجزاك الله الف الف خير*​


----------



## امين الزريقي (6 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك ايها الاخ الكريم ونرجو ممن لديه اية كميات مسعرة خاصة بمشاريع المياه والمجاري او المباني في المملكة العربية السعودية ان يتفضل برفعها وذلك لاخذ فكرة عن الاسعار الدارجة هناك شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## aymanallam (6 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا *​


----------



## احمد شريفالجمسى (6 يناير 2012)

شكرا جدا


----------



## achraf06 (6 يناير 2012)

*اشكرك كل الشكر اخي الكريم *


----------



## muhhaned78 (9 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يونس الدايمي (12 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## the pump (13 نوفمبر 2012)

أكرمك الله وجزاك خيراً


----------



## مصمم الرياض (20 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله كل الخير وأفادك كما افادتنا


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (20 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ونفع الله بنا وبكم​


----------



## المهندس_1 (20 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تامر البدوي (20 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي خالد وجزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## alneel (21 فبراير 2014)

مشكور ياباش


----------



## Basmu (28 مارس 2014)

الشـُــــــــكر الجزيل


----------



## mohamed diad (28 مارس 2014)

شكرا يا بشمهندس


----------

